# German shepherd + lab mix(newbies)



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

This is Zeus and Sheba
Nice to meet you all(says Zeus)








Sheba says hello


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.. They are both super gorgeous!!!! 

Rebel and Harleigh welcome you to the forums!


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Love that last pic! Cute dogs!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What, no picture of Jasmine...Mortimer says that's not fair. He wants to see a picture of Jasmine.

Your dogs are gorgeous btw...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

They are gorgeous, happy looking dogs. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful doggies 

Welcome!


----------

